# A Sample of My Graphite Work



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is a drawing I completed a few years back.. It's of an artist friend Merrill Kazanjian. I think this took about 8 hours IIRC. Hopefully I have grown a bit in my drawing since then 

D


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice work David, I actually watched a couple of his videos on YouTube. He does some helpful tutorials.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just love how you made him look so alive and like he's talking to you.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you both.. Appreciate the comments!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You have captured a wonderful expression with this piece as well. Very nice!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Chanda! Appreciate it

D


----------

